# Gateway MT6705 Notebook



## glb919 (May 5, 2009)

I have a Gateway MT6705 Notebook. Last night, while my laptop was plugged in I received a prompt saying I had only 12 minutes of battery life left. I turned it off, checked the plug and outlet and left it plugged in to charge overnight. This morning, it will not power up. When I press the power button, a red light flasshes in front and nothing else.

Any information provided would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to:

Startup on battery only
Startup on AC only

If symptoms persist or if this has been done...

Try the steps below:


Power OFF the computer
Remove the battery
Unplug AC
Press and hold Power ON button for 30 secs. at least
Put back the battery
Plug back AC
Power ON as normal

If the same thing happens...


Take it apart/Disassemble the laptop
Remove the rest, except RAM, mobo, LCD and power ON switch
Power ON using adapter


----------



## rob0100101 (Mar 28, 2010)

glb919 said:


> I have a Gateway MT6705 Notebook. Last night, while my laptop was plugged in I received a prompt saying I had only 12 minutes of battery life left. I turned it off, checked the plug and outlet and left it plugged in to charge overnight. This morning, it will not power up. When I press the power button, a red light flasshes in front and nothing else.
> 
> Any information provided would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!



Many of you have Gateway MA3 / MA7 (MX6xxxx / MT6xxx) notebooks that don't power on at all. Some of you have replaced your jacks, only to find out that the problem remained. Replacing the board is a waste of money, because it's only a matter of time before the replacement board suffers the same fate due to a critical design flaw.
This problem is due to a short in between the layers on your board - but a skilled technician can still repair it. Precision Division in Clearwater FL repairs this problem in the Gateway MA3 / MA7 notebooks, and improve the board to help prevent future breakdowns from the same problem. I think they do it for about a hundred, but you'd have to call and check.


----------



## momdukes (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the MD7335u....when i un plug screen goes off..but keys stay lit. Now today its saying it doest see a battery at all..I used my husbands battery (same laptop) and it's fine. I am wondering if I should try TRIGGERFINGER'S suggestion to see what happens. Im not a computer x-pert, but follow directions well. Any suggestions? Comp was bought in Dec 09...CORRECTION: when i unplugged from other battery, the computer screen shut down....I called Gateway they told me to buy a new battery:4-thatsba


----------



## madrigal (Jul 24, 2010)

The reason that you get the red light flashing 4 times on the Gateway MA7 series of laptops is because the battery is very low on power and must be recharged before the laptop will come on. This may be a problem if you only have one laptop and one battery. In this case you may need to see your local computer shop for help to get the battery recharged. Don't forget to get the laptop checked to see why it is not charging the battery or it will repeatedly happen again until you do.


----------



## madrigal (Jul 24, 2010)

The Gateway MA7 series of laptops can stop working, giving 4 red light flashes when you try to switch on. The reason is that the battery charge is very low, possibly 6% or lower, and it cannot supply any power to the laptop. The answer is twofold. Firstly get the battery fully charged. Secondly get the laptop charging circuit checked, because the charging circuit should have kept the battery charged up. Once you get the battery charged the laptop will again work. If the battery charging circuit is working that's the end of the problem until the battery wears out.


----------



## momdukes (Apr 23, 2010)

Gateway sux, why should you buy a new computer (laptop) and have a hardware problem or software problem and Gateway DOES"T stand behind their products..when this one goes i will NEVER buy or endorse this company.


----------

